# Searching => connection to localhost:3312 failed



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

All is in the title: when searching today on WR, the answer is always "connection to localhost:3312 failed".
Hope this issue will be solved soon.


----------



## Loob

I'm having the same problem whenever I try to use the "Search" function or "Find all posts by ..."


----------



## gotitadeleche

Yep...me too.


----------



## Cagey

The administrator was notified and has fixed the problem for now.

It may take a while for him to make sure it never returns.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks Cagey and Mike.
It works again now.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you!


----------



## Loob

Thanks from me, too


----------



## Thomas1

It looks like the problem has returned as I'am having the same problem now. When I try to do a search, I get the following message: connection to localhost:3312 failed.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thomas1 said:


> It looks like the problem has returned as I'am having the same problem now. When I try to do a search, I get the following message: connection to localhost:3312 failed.


True...


----------



## Cagey

Yes, and Mike is being alerted.


----------



## Gregory MD

Este error ha sido intermitente, verdad? pues hasta hace un rato me funcionaba normalmente, y ahora está dando error de nuevo.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you Cagey for alerting Mike. I am having the same problem this afternoon.


----------



## Thomas1

Gregory MD said:


> Este error ha sido intermitente, verdad? pues hasta hace un rato me funcionaba normalmente, y ahora está dando error de nuevo.



No, continuamente, al menos en mi caso. Acabo de intentar buscar una palabra y el error vuelta a ocurir.


----------



## Nicomon

I haven't had the opportunity to check this afternoon, but I am currently having the same "problem".  

10:00PM local time, i.e. around 4:00AM in Europe.


----------



## natasha2000

Me too... Right now, I tried and got the same message...


----------



## ewie

Try it now, Natasha.  It's working for me.


----------



## natasha2000

OK. Now it works!!! Thanks!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Mine is working too now! Thank you!


----------



## Nicomon

Same here.  Thank you.


----------

